# ginocchi, ossi, bracci, lenzuoli



## london calling

Buon giorno a tutti!

Nel forum italiano-inglese è stata fatta una domanda sull'uso di tutte quelle parole che si comportano come queste:

_ginocchio - ginocchia - ginocchi_
_osso - ossa - ossi_
_dito - dita - diti_
_braccio - braccia - bracci_

Ho il sospetto che ci siano delle differenze regionali, vedendo la risposta di un altro forero e memore anche di come vengono utilizzate da amici di Milano.

Da queste parti (ho chiesto conferma anche agli oriundi, mio marito compreso!) la forma plurale con la "i" è usata più  in senso figurativo oppure ha un altro significato rispetto alla forma plurale canonico con la "a" (che si rifererisce alle parti del corpo), e le due forme non sono intercambiabili come significato.

Ho dato _gli ossi_ al cane
Mi fanno male _le ossa_

Quei due _bracci_ di mare erano ben noti ai marinai della zone
Aveva le _braccia _muscolose

Ci saranno sicuramente altri esempi!

Ora vi chiedo: come si usano in giro per il Bel Paese? (O anche in Svizzera...)

Grazie!
Jo


----------



## Benzene

Ciao Jo !

Il ginocchio; i ginocchi (solo quelli di due gambe dello stesso corpo); le ginocchia (usato come nome collettivo);

l'osso= gli ossi (degli animali); le ossa (del corpo umano);

Il braccio; i bracci (di una sedia); le braccia (del corpo umano)

Il lenzuolo; i lenzuoli; le lenzuola (usato come nome collettivo).

Se desideri altri esempi scrivimi un PM.

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## london calling

Benzene said:


> Il ginocchio; i ginocchi (solo quelli di due gambe dello stesso corpo); le ginocchia (usato come nome collettivo);
> 
> l'osso= gli ossi (degli animali); le ossa (del corpo umano);
> 
> Il braccio; i bracci (di una sedia); le braccia (del corpo umano)
> 
> Il lenzuolo; i lenzuoli; le lenzuola (usato come nome collettivo).


 
Ti ringrazio!

Quindi a Genova si usano come da noi qui...però in altre regioni no...ho sentito milanesi che parlavano di ginocchi ( i loro - sbucciati!).

Ok, sotto le altre regioni e grazie in anticipo!


----------



## franz rod

Dire che "i ginocchi mi fanno male" è errato in qualsiasi regione italiana;  si potrebbe usare "i ginocchi" in frasi come "tutti i giocatori della squadra si sono rotti i ginocchi destri".  Più che altro credo che in alcuni dialetti manchi questa doppia forma di plurale e che questa caratteristica poi si rifletta erroneamente nell'italiano.  Nel mio dialetto ad esempio si dice xenoci (la x si legge come la s sonora) ma non ho mai sentito xenocia.


----------



## london calling

franz rod said:


> Dire che "i ginocchi mi fanno male" è errato in qualsiasi regione italiana; si potrebbe usare "i ginocchi" in frasi come "tutti i giocatori della squadra si sono rotti i ginocchi destri". Più che altro credo che in alcuni dialetti manchi questa doppia forma di plurale e che questa caratteristica poi si rifletta erroneamente nell'italiano. Nel mio dialetto ad esempio si dice xenoci (la x si legge come la s sonora) ma non ho mai sentito xenocia.


 
Grazie anche a te!

Ecco, Franz, l'esempio che tu mi hai dato -_si sono rotti i ginocchi_ - viene considerato errato in Campania! Mi dicono che bisogna dire _si sono rotte le ginocchia_, perchè stiamo parlando di una parte del corpo.

Sono queste le differenze che mi interessano!

Franz, da dove scrivi? Dal Veneto (a salire?)


----------



## furs

Quello che si chiama italiano regionale e' per definizione un calco del dialetto, per cui l'uso di ginocchia piuttosto che ginocchi dipende dal dialetto di origine.
Ad esempio, nei dialetti veneti, il plurale di 'zenocio' e'  'zenoci'. Quindi spesso il dialettoparlante, quando parla 'in lingua', tendera' a dire ginocchi.


----------



## london calling

furs said:


> Quello che si chiama italiano regionale e' per definizione un calco del dialetto, per cui l'uso di ginocchia piuttosto che ginocchi dipende dal dialetto di origine.
> Ad esempio, nei dialetti veneti, il plurale di 'zenocio' e' 'zenoci'. Quindi spesso il dialettoparlante, quando parla 'in lingua', tendera' a dire ginocchi.


 
Grazie, Furs!

Una domanda: useresti ginocchi per dire un'altra cosa, qualcosa di pieghevole che non faccia però parte di un corpo umano?


----------



## furs

Non credo proprio... le ginocchia sono ginocchia e basta.


----------



## Earendil81

london calling said:


> Buon giorno a tutti!
> 
> Nel forum italiano-inglese è stata fatta una domanda sull'uso di tutte quelle parole che si comportano come queste:
> 
> _ginocchio - ginocchia - ginocchi_
> _osso - ossa - ossi_
> _dito - dita - diti_
> _braccio - braccia - bracci_


 

Ciao a tutti! 

Vediamo un po':

- *ginocchio*: da noi in dialetto si dice "xenöcc" (pronunciato come diceva franz rod); in via teorica dovrei tendere verso "ginocchi", ma non lo userei mai. Per me "ginocchia" è l'unica risposta possibile.


london calling said:


> Una domanda: useresti ginocchi per dire un'altra cosa, qualcosa di pieghevole che non faccia però parte di un corpo umano?


Io non lo userei; però una vocina dentro di me dice di averlo già sentito/letto con questo significato...se proprio dovessi usare un termine anatomico, userei "gomito" (ma dipende dalla forma) oppure "braccio" (eventualmente con l'aggiunta di "articolato").

- *braccio*: io, come Benzene, uso i plurali in questo modo:
_bracci = plurale di braccio, inteso in termine figurato_ (es. braccio di mare, braccio della gru, braccio di una leva, braccio meccanico di una macchina escavatrice,...)
_braccia = plurale di braccio, inteso come parte del corpo umano_

- *osso*: come Benzene.

- *dito*: l'unico plurale che ammetto è "dita"; "diti" funziona con _Fantozzi_  e in altri contesti volutamente ridicoli.

- *lenzuolo*: confesso che qualche volta "lenzuoli" mi è sfuggito, ma preferisco di gran lunga "lenzuola".

...e dopo questa bella sbrodolata di parole, posso anche andare! Ciao!


----------



## franz rod

> Franz, da dove scrivi? Dal Veneto (a salire?)



Ci sei andato vicino:  scrivo non proprio dal Veneto ma dal Triveneto e più esattamente dalla Venezia Giulia.



> "diti" funziona con _Fantozzi_  e in altri contesti volutamente ridicoli.



Si può usare diti e ginocchi anche in buona lingua qualora "siano presi singolarmente: i diti mignoli".


----------



## Earendil81

franz rod said:


> Si può usare diti e ginocchi anche in buona lingua qualora "siano presi singolarmente: i diti mignoli".


 
Hm, non ci avevo pensato...comunque non lo userei: non è più semplice dire "i mignoli"? Penso che tutti sappiano che si tratta di dita... 
Comunque vedo che sul sito della Crusca c'è qualcuno che non la pensa come me...sono sempre più scettica...perciò mi astengo! 

Ciao!


----------



## london calling

franz rod said:


> Ci sei andata vicino: scrivo non proprio dal Veneto ma dal Triveneto e più esattamente dalla Venezia Giulia.
> 
> Si può usare diti e ginocchi anche in buona lingua qualora "siano presi singolarmente: i diti mignoli".


 

Grazie a tutti per le risposte!
Jo


----------



## franz rod

> Penso che tutti sappiano che si tratta di dita...



Magari se parli di indici no


----------



## Necsus

Le dita / i diti.


----------



## SunDraw

Proviamo a dirla bene?
(si intende: ben venga chi saprà farlo meglio di me, la sto buttando giù, al solito, come mi viene)

Il plurale talvolta distingue tra le diverse _accezioni_ (significati) della stessa parola.

Tanto più (cioè contribuisce all'operazione) qualora il plurale tipicamente venga a costituire una forma di "*complesso* [organico]".

Il_ muro_ come elemento edilizio generico ha per plurale _muri_, come elemento di cinta difensiva ha per plurale _mura_.

Giustificherei in questo modo tante di queste situazioni di "contestualizzazione" ("collettivizzazione"):
- lenzuolo, lenzuola
- uovo, uova
...

In special modo talune parti del corpo umano hanno "nobilitato" il proprio plurale, appunto quando intese propriamente "nel loro complesso [organico]":
- budello, budella
- ciglio, ciglia
- dito, dita
- braccio, braccia
- osso, ossa
...
conservando per ogni altro utilizzo del termine il plurale regolare:
"quelle gallerie erano dei budelli impraticabili"
...

I dialetti, tipicamente ricchi/distintivi in terminologia e meno nella forma, possono non aver affatto sviluppato questa distinzione.


----------



## london calling

SunDraw said:


> Il plurale talvolta distingue tra le diverse _accezioni_ (significati) della stessa parola.
> 
> Era questo che avevo detto nel mio post originale, grazie della conferma!


----------



## SunDraw

london calling said:


> Era questo che avevo detto nel mio post originale, grazie della conferma!


Sì, ri-portiamo alcune ...maglie della rete del discorso:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=106721
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=113141
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=689017
e soprattutto:
http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4261&ctg_id=93

(prima non le avevo viste, ma mi sembra che il mio intervento vi si inserisca comunque sufficientemente bene).

E preciso come risposta alla domanda più specifica: parlando italiano si *deve* usare, ove presente e nel corretto contesto, la desinenza in -a, in dialetto può non esistere (in veneto abbiamo solo la -i: zenoci, brassi, [v]ovi, ninsioi...).


----------



## lasweetty

CIAO
Mi permetto di riaprire il thread con un quesito... Se ci riferiamo alle ginocchia di un animale (in questo caso cavallo e cammello) cosa si suole dire? GINOCCHI forse? A me suona male!
Grazie


----------



## Nunou

Ciao lasweetty,
io per insegnamento e abitudine uso quasi sempre il plurale al femminile, ricordo ancora la maestra che ce lo spiegava.
Quello che non ricordo più è se lo faceva riferendosi solo al corpo umano ma generalmente _scelgo_ di applicare questa regola anche agli animali ...ad eccezione dei famosissimi Ossi di seppia.

Per le cose/gli oggetti, quando è appropriato/necessario, uso il plurale maschile. 

Qui sotto ti posto un'opinione sicuramente più autorevole della mia...
http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4261&ctg_id=93


----------



## violadaprile

Per gli animali non si parla di ginocchio/ginocchi/ginocchia. In generale si parla solo del "ginocchio di vitello" per il bollito 

Gli animali non hanno ginocchia ma solo articolazioni. Basta guardare un po' di anatomia comparata per vedere come i nostri "ginocchi" stiano in tutt'altro luogo 
Il nostro ginocchio si trova, in effetti, quasi contro la pancia dell'animale. Mentre quello che vediamo sporgere all'indietro è il nostro tallone  (nel cavallo si chiama garretto, ma non parleresti del garretto del cane  )


PS il plurale in -a corrisponde a un plurale neutro e in italiano corretto si usa quando si può fare una "collettivizzazione funzionale".
I lenzuoli stesi al sole, le lenzuola del letto, le lenzuola del corredo, le dita della mano, i ditini dei bimbi protesi verso il cielo, gli ossi buchi, le ossa cave, i bracci del candelabro, le braccia del bambino, eccetera


----------



## Nunou

violadaprile said:


> Gli animali non hanno ginocchia ma solo articolazioni....



Giusto Viola!!!
Concentrata com'ero sulla questione del plurale, questa mi era completamente sfuggita!
Al posto delle mani (e dei piedi) hanno le zampe che, se non ricordo male, hanno falangi e non dita (casomai correggimi!!!)
però preferirei sempre parlare delle ossa di un cane e non degli ossi di un cane. Questi ultimi mi farebbero piuttosto pensare a quelli che rosicchia. Per contro, parlo sempre e solo degli zoccoli di un cavallo e degli zoccoli di legno che noi umani a volte portiamo ma... mi è capitato più volte di sentirli definire altrimenti!


----------



## violadaprile

Hahahahah  ops, scusa 
Le ossa del cane è giusto, si tratta pur sempre di un complesso organico-funzionale. E gli ossi che il cane rosicchia, è giusto pure quello 

Comunque sì, gli animali hanno dita. Almeno i quadrupedi/erbivori. Che si classificano in artiodattili e perissodattili, secondo il numero delle dita, pari o dispari. Lo zoccolo del cavallo è l'unghia del dito medio, ipertrofico. Di fianco ci sono un paio di diti  quasi del tutto in via di sparizione, rappresentati da un paio di corrispondenti piccoli ossi.



Carino come i diminutivi non abbiano il plurale in -a: si dice ditini, ossicini, braccetti, anche se sono sempre al loro posto 

PS
Mi sta venendo una associazione mentale, ma non so se sia solo un'allucinazione della memoria.
Questa forma mi sta facendo venire in mente la forma del "*pluralia tantum*", forma dall'analoga funzione. Però boh, ... non sono abbastanza linguista né abbastanza incuriosita al momento. Quindi dite voi.


----------



## lasweetty

ok, grazie a entrambe.... Credo a questo punto che non ci sia un modo per rendere "cammello piegato sulle ginocchia!"
;-)
See you soon!


----------



## Nunou

E come no lasweetty!! Potresti ad esempio dire piegato sulle zampe (anteriori, posteriori o tutte e 4 le...)
In qualche modo lo facciamo _inginocchiare_ ugualmente ma a questo punto, mi chiedo se si può dire che il 
camello s'inginocchia....e temo che con _genuflettere_ la questione sia più o meno la stessa..
Vediamo cosa ci rispondono!

Ciao.


----------



## giginho

violadaprile said:


> Carino come i diminutivi non abbiano il plurale in -a: si dice ditini, ossicini, braccetti, anche se sono sempre al loro posto



Ciao A Tutti! Ma siamo proprio sicuri che non si possa dire le ditina o le braccine? Sinceramente ho sempre sentito "le ditina" e mai "i ditini"......sbaglio o son desto?


----------



## violadaprile

Si Gigi, le braccine sì. Anche le manine, benché mano abbia un plurale regolarissimo.
 Le ditina no, mai sentito e non lo userei mai. Ma tu diresti "le ossicina"? 


PS Sì. Il cammello "si inginoccha". Anche l'elefante "si inginocchia". Sono i movimenti che i grossi animali fanno per accucciarsi, cominciano da davanti (per via del peso e della scarsa agilità) e sono fasi intermedie. Sollecitate oggi dall'addestratore per poter salire in sella.
Ma secondo me questo non implica che abbiano ginocchia.
Il cavallo sta sempre in piedi e non ha bisogno di ginocchia. (però, parlando parlando, per analogia, anche se non le hanno usiamo il plurale "collettivo")


----------



## giginho

Si, dico le ossicina se devo essere "tenero" se devo dire a qualcuno che glieli spezzo, dico "gli ossicini".

Le ditina l'ho sempre sentito e detto......e quando lo dico immagino delle ditina cicciottelle e grassocce di qualche bimbo paffuto.


----------



## violadaprile

Mai sentito ... tutte le parti del bambino hanno diminutivi/vezzeggiativi in -e (anche le ditine). In -a mai sentito. Ma forse è una lacuna mia.


----------



## giginho

Uppercarità! Magari è una lacuna mia.....non voglio mica dire! O magari sono io che ho sempre detto e capito sbagliato.......ora che ci penso braccina e braccine sono molto molto simili nella pronuncia.

Tutto può essere......indagherò......e tornerò con una risposta!


----------



## longplay

A proposito di animali, io ho visto l'immagine di un cane con la descrizione delle sue articolazioni e, per le zampe anteriori, un certo punto veniva indicato come "ginocchio".
Non ho nessuna intenzione di iniziare una ricerca, ma qualche dubbio mi è venuto...


----------



## Nunou

Longplay,
per esistere esiste, si vede anche sulle tesi di veterinaria, di solito riferito agli arti posteri, resta però da vedere se è un uso corretto del termine o se si tratta di una scorciatoia per evitare di dire ogni volta "articolazione di quale arto e in quale parte dell'arto"...
Si sente parlare anche di polsi, gomiti e caviglie riferendosi agli animali e ovviamente mi chiedo la stessa cosa, anzi, riguardo a polsi e gomiti sarei ancora più curiosa di chiarire quanto appropriati possano essere certi termini per i quadrupedi.... Lasciamo poi perdere i bipedi, se così fosse potremmo scoprire che esistono galline con le ginocchia e gomiti nelle aaali... 
A questo punto  la sola cosa di cui sono sicura è che esistono le zampe di gallina intorno agli occhi degli umani...su questo non ci piove, prima o poi uno se le ritrova!!


----------



## violadaprile

Infatti Nunou. E' improprio dire che i cammelli e gli elefanti "si inginocchiano", dato che quelle che piegano sono le zampe davanti e non quelle dietro (ho corretto perché avevo sbagliato, e non capivo perché non riuscivo a visualizzare  ). Se facessimo un riferimento letterale dovremmo dire che si piegano sui gomiti.

Comunque siamo fuori tema sì e no. Qualcuno sopra aveva chiesto se per le articolazioni dei cavalli si usa il plurale ginocchia. E sempre di plurali in -a stiamo parlando


----------



## longplay

violadaprile said:


> Infatti Nunou. E' improprio dire che i cammelli e gli elefanti "si inginocchiano", dato che quelle che piegano sono le zampe davanti e non quelle dietro (ho corretto perché avevo sbagliato, e non capivo perché non riuscivo a visualizzare  ). Se facessimo un riferimento letterale dovremmo dire che si piegano sui gomiti.
> 
> Comunque siamo fuori tema sì e no. Qualcuno sopra aveva chiesto se per le articolazioni dei cavalli si usa il plurale ginocchia. E sempre di plurali in -a stiamo parlando


more solito, mi devo scusare per l'intervento che non intendo fare "a gamba tesa" : il mio (di possesso) dizionario ammette ,come estensione dell' umano "inginocchiarsi",
anche il "piegarsi in giù" delle altre specie animali. Del resto un equivalente dedicato solo agli animali non mi viene in mente.


----------



## violadaprile

Sì, sì, Longplay, concordo con te, "inginocchiarsi" si dice comunemente, perché è facile fare un rapido raffronto visivo con la figura umana. E del resto l'anatomia comparata non è da molti anni che si studia.
Certo che al cammello diremmo semplicemente "Giù lì!", con un frustino che rotea, non gli diremmo mai, per cortesia, signor elefante, vorrebbe essere tanto gentile da offrire il suo gomito sinistro alla qui presente dama velata in modo che possa issarsi sul suo dorso e così svettare nella sua smagliante quanto misteriosa bellezza, messa in luce da cotanta altezza?

Ne desumiamo che:
- cammelli ed elefanti "si inginocchiano" comunemente, come spesso vediamo fare in ognuno dei nostri parchi 
- la *dizione è impropria*, anche se accettata dal Treccani, DevotoOli, Serianni e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
Perché intendiamoci, chi ne sa di lingua non sempre ne sa di cammelli...  per non parlare di ossi ...

Per traslato possiamo anche pensare che si possa parlare di "ginocchia" (che a questo punto diventano i gomiti)
Però secondo me solo se parliamo di cammelli e elefanti. Una relazione tecnica veterinaria parlerebbe di ferita all'arto anteriore sinistro, in prossimità dell'articolazione, tutt'al più.

E questo, posto che non ci offre ulteriori spunti sul tema originario che a questo punto è


> per gli animali ad esempio cammelli e cavalli si può parlare di ginocchi*a?*


penso che sia stato detto tutto quello che era possibile dire sull'argomento cammelli/elefanti

Stiamo ancora aspettando i chiarimenti di Gigi, che è corso via perché gli scappava di controllare. Mo' quanto meno, ci deve una risposta.


----------



## longplay

In buona sostanza, come si dovrebbe dire ? "ingarrettarsi" "flettersi" "spanciarsi" ... se un termine animalesco non c'è.... Ciao.


----------



## violadaprile

Chiaro, ma guarda che questa cosa riguarda quei pochissimi animali, normalmente adibiti al trasporto e abbastanza grandida potersi piegare in avanti per far salire il cavaliere. E neanche tutti, gli equini non si piegano neanche se li paghi.

Però se i dizionari accettano "inginocchiarsi" perché dobbiamo noi cercare alternative? L'ipse dixit in questo caso funziona, dato che ci consente di non sforzare la mente su questioni al momento irrilevanti.

Resta il fatto che stavamo parlando di plurali "doppi".
E stiamo aspettando che Gigi, o chiunque altro, venga a dirci se sono ammissibili i plurali in -a anche per i diminutivi, come
le lenzuolina, le ditina, le ginocchina, le braccina, le manina ...
Grazie


----------



## Fairy Krystal

violadaprile said:


> PS
> Mi sta venendo una associazione mentale, ma non so se sia solo un'allucinazione della memoria.
> Questa forma mi sta facendo venire in mente la forma del "*pluralia tantum*", forma dall'analoga funzione. Però boh, ... non sono abbastanza linguista né abbastanza incuriosita al momento. Quindi dite voi.



Fuocherello! I plurali (apparentemente) irregolari in -a vengono semplicemente dal plurale neutro latino. Nel passaggio dal latino al volgate, e con la scomparsa del genere neutro, abbiamo percepito quella -a come una marca del femminile, adeguando di conseguenza anche l'articolo.
La regola dice che i plurali corretti sono quelli in -a se ci si riferisce a parti anatomiche, umane o animali.
Si usa il plurale (sempre apparentemente) regolare, cioè maschile, quando il termine è usato in senso figurato.
Nel caso di muri/mura è stato prodotto in epoca volgare "mura" nel senso di "fortificazione" per associazione con "moenia" (con cui ha in comune la radice), che era il termine latino corrispondente, poiché "murus" era un maschile della II, e aveva quindi il plurale in -i.

Ciao


----------



## violadaprile

Non è proprio esattamente così ...  infatti
_sm digĭtus, -i.__
__sm genu, -ūs, sm;  popies, -itis, sm; __però anche geniculum, -i sn lat. tardo
sn os. ossis
brachium, -ii sn
cilium, -ii sn
__murus, ìi sm

_tre neutri su sei.
Tutti hanno acquistato i due plurali, chi prendendo il maschile che non aveva e chi prendendo il neutro.

Quindi secondo me non si tratta di un semplice passaggio (da un plurale neutro normale ad un plurale femminile in -a), ma di una creazione funzionale, per "somiglianza" col _pluralia tantum_.
I due plurali sono entrambi corretti, in italiano, e il plurale maschile designa gruppi di "oggetti singoli" o singolarmente presi mentre il c.d. plurale neutro sta a indicare una "collettività funzionale".

Quindi direi fuoco, ma in ogni caso grazie per la conferma, sono contenta.
 

Adesso eravamo fermi alla possibilità di formare il 'neutro' plurale anche con i diminutivi.

Secondo Gigi sì, secondo me no, anzi secondo me si forma un diverso plurale (tantum) in -e che sostanzialmente avrebbe la stessa funzione:
_le ossicine, le braccine, le ditine_ ... contro _le ossicina, le braccina, le ditina_ (naturalmente accanto al plurale regolare _gli ossicini, i braccini, i ditini_)
Però diciamo anche: _le manine, le orecchiette, gli occhietti, le guancette, le guanciotte, le gambette, le spallucce_ (tutti con senso vezzeggiativo)
E diciamo _gli ovetti_ e non _le ovette (o s¡? ..._ ), i muretti e non _le murette_.

... non so, eravamo fermi a questo dubbio.
Chi ci illumina?


----------



## Fairy Krystal

Genu,-us è *neutro*, per mura invece la risposta è *qui*: http://www.etimo.it/?term=mura
Popies,-itis cosa vuol dire? Nel mio dizionario non c'è, ed uso l'IL, uno dei migliori...
Per quanto riguarda digitus il motivo è diverso: esisteva anche la variante neutra, come per un sacco di altre parole, per cui il nome ha preso entrambi i plurali.

Per i diminutivi: diciamo "i muretti" e non "le murette" perché sono piccoli muri, e non piccole mura di fortificazione; i nomi neutri conservano il doppio plurale anche nel diminutivo. Abbiamo formato il plurale in -e posteriormente per analogia con gli altri plurali femminili regolari. Manus era femminile anche se esce in -us, perché è della quarta decl., quindi è tutto regolare, il diminutivo (non è un vezzeggiativo) diventa manine. Spalla viene da spatula, femminile, regolare. Guancia viene da ganacia, idem. Gamba viene dal lat. volg., quello classico era crus,cruris (neutro), e dal volgare le regole sono più confuse perhcé stavano già sparendo le declinazioni. Oculus era maschile, e infatti il plurale del diminutivo occhietti è maschile.


----------



## violadaprile

Scusa: è un errore di battitura, in realtà è poples -itis
Termini vari riportati da Garzanti, 
qui http://www.sapere.it/sapere/dizionari/traduzioni/italiano-latino/G/ginocchio.html

Bella la tua ricostruzione. Il fatto che alcuni termini siano maschili e alcuni siano neutri non spiega però come mai a molti sostantivi siano associabili più plurali.

E quello che qui si stava discutendo è l'esistenza dei due significati e delle differenze di senso (in italiano).

Mano fa mani, femminile anche in italiano. Manina fa manine.
E so la differenza fra diminutivo e vezzeggiativo, intendevo solo che si usano prevalentemente con i bambini.
Se vogliamo distinguere "spalletta" ha un significato, "spallina" e spalluccia" ne hanno altri tutti diversi.
_La spalletta dell'argine, la spallina della maglietta, fare spallucce._



> i nomi neutri conservano il doppio plurale anche nel diminutivo. Abbiamo formato il plurale in -e posteriormente per analogia con gli altri plurali femminili regolari.



Per esempio?


----------



## Fairy Krystal

Esempi? Li hai già fatti tu:
Brachium (neutro) ---> braccina (dal neutro), braccine (dal femminile), braccini (dal maschile)
Os (neutro) ---> ossicina (dal neutro), ossicine (dal femminile), ossicini (dal maschile)
ecc ecc...
Il suffisso del neutro plurale è rimasto. La sua confusione con il femminile ha originato in aggiunta i femminili plurali in -e, mentre la sostituzione del neutro (scomparso) con il maschile ha dato origine alla formazione di un terzo plurale in -i, tipico del maschile.

Per i diversi significati...non c'è una regola! E' quello che rientra nella competenza lessicale tipica del madrelingua, ma non ci sono modi per generalizzare, ogni parola ha la sua storia. Vorrei poterti aiutare, ma sono piuttosto sicura di ciò, perché a suo tempo mi ero fatta la stessa domanda, e questa era stata la risposta del docente di linguistica...


----------



## violadaprile

Per restare in topic, esiste sia ossicina che ossicine che ossicini? Ho capito bene?
E per i significati non c'è regola?

Quindi una volta di più bisogna andare a orecchio ... 

Comunque grazie per la spiegazione




Psss Gigi, mi sa che le tue "braccina" e "ossicina" non entreranno mai nel mio lessico


----------

